# How much does a full cord of dry pine weigh?



## litefoot (Oct 18, 2007)

I drop dead-standing Ponderosa and lodgepole pines for firewood and was trying to spec out a new trailer to haul with. I know the weight varies depending on the moisture content, but do any of you know the approximate weight of a full 4X4X8 cord of these pines. The rounds I haul are dry enoough that they sound like childrens wooden playing blocks when they are thrown into each other. My best guesstimate would be about 2500 lbs. Am I way off?


----------



## Sprig (Oct 18, 2007)

Under a ton judging by the last load of semi-dry fir I just hauled (full cord+) in a small truck with 1ton susp.. I'd guesstimate about 1200-1400lbs. but I'm sure others will have more concise answers, there was a link posted a bit back concerning wood weights but for the life of me I can't locate it again :bang:
Hey, why not grab yerself a measured armload and hit the bathroom scales then do the math? Oh, let us know too eh ;P



Serge


----------



## Chavez7 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://zenstoves.net/Wood.htm

scroll down, pretty neat table of wood species info


----------



## litefoot (Oct 19, 2007)

That's exactly what I needed, Chavez. Thanks! Rep coming. Oh, and the chart says 2610 lbs per cord of seasoned lodgpole. So I was pretty dang close.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Chavez7 said:


> http://zenstoves.net/Wood.htm
> 
> scroll down, pretty neat table of wood species info


Nice chart thanks for the info! I always figured a half cord of pine was 1100/1200lbs just guessing by how much it made my old half ton sag. At least I wasn't too far off. Funny though in my old power wagon I but 8 110lb sidewalk blocks in it for winter weight.And yet that same old 68 Chevy 1/2 ton I put 3 blocks in it plus that heavy old factory ford topper it had on it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 10, 2007)

Chavez7 said:


> http://zenstoves.net/Wood.htm
> 
> scroll down, pretty neat table of wood species info



I wonder what the data source for the chart was; 

Locust, Black - Very High - 4470#

with 85 cuft that is 55 lbs/cuft which seems close to what the dry weight of the wood should be. That should be a pretty tight stack, so I would think that is the upper limit.


----------



## drmiller100 (Nov 10, 2007)

why buy a trailer to hold one cord, when you can buy a trailer that hauls 4 cords+???


----------

